# Scjp



## mad_max (Jul 26, 2008)

i'm thinking of doing scjp to get into the industry(to get a job lol)
anyways is that a good choice guys cuz i'm a bit lost at the moment oh and i'm doing BCS at the moment
help


----------



## rhitwick (Jul 28, 2008)

SCJP is good choice............
NIIT provides course and arranges for exam too.........

BOOK: Khalid-Mughal


----------



## mad_max (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey thanx
how bout the job worthiness is that enough to get a decent job or would i have to do that sun certified java developer exam too?


----------



## Garbage (Jul 28, 2008)

Kathy Siera's book is also good.. as she is one of the developers' of the exam


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 28, 2008)

+1 for Kathy Sierra and Bates.


----------



## chandru.in (Jul 28, 2008)

mad_max said:


> Hey thanx
> how bout the job worthiness is that enough to get a decent job or would i have to do that sun certified java developer exam too?


SCJP can definitely land you in a decent job provided you are actually skilled.  There are two ways to get SCJP:


Memorizing the solutions for 10 dumps.
Learning Java properly by practice.
If you go through the first route I can bet you'll *not* get a good job if interviewed by someone who knows Java.  There are hundreds of certified idiots in the industry.

If you go through second route, you'll have double advantage.


You can face any interview in core Java with 100% confidence.
More importantly you can learn any Java framework in a snap during the course of your job as your core Java skills will be top notch.  This will help you greatly in a technology like Java where there are several frameworks come and go while the core remains the same (and of course your boss would be impressed).


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm too doing a 3 year GNIIT course from NIIT and currently doing JAVA there and later will be giving SCJP exam(SL-275). BTW I did JAVA earlier in my 5th sem and now doing it in NIIT for 3rd time(Batch issues) but the thing is I'm still not comfortable with JAVA as much as I'm with C or C++. Maybe that's because I need more practice in this language. I find C to be more easy and less complicated than JAVA. I was shocked to know that JAVA is not big on User Inputs during Run-time as "most real applications of JAVA are not text based, console programs but graphically oriented applets that rely on AWT and Swingsfor interactionwith the user.Java's support for console I/O is limited and somewhat awkward to use. Text -based console I/O is just not very important to JAVA programming"(JAVA2: Complete Reference, pg.314) . Anyways I find this language like my Microprocessor subject (8085,8086) looks difficult and is initially but once get hold of it, it ain't all that much difficult. 
Moreover my choice of language holds great accordance with their relevance in the field of Game Programming.


----------



## chandru.in (Jul 28, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> "most real applications of JAVA are not text based, console programs but graphically oriented applets that rely on AWT and Swingsfor interactionwith the user.Java's support for console I/O is limited and somewhat awkward to use. Text -based console I/O is just not very important to JAVA programming"(JAVA2: Complete Reference, pg.314) .


There are two things wrong with that statement.


Most Java programs today are server-side apps rather than swing based GUI apps.
Java has good support for stream based console I/O (in fact its stream architecture can be used in the same way for console, files and sockets).  The reason for not supporting more complex console I/O (like moving cursor to specific location), is the fact that terminals on different platforms do not act in same way.



Plasma_Snake said:


> Moreover my choice of language holds great accordance with their relevance in the field of Game Programming.


If you mean high-end game programming, you may need to learn ASM too.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 28, 2008)

chandru.in said:


> If you mean high-end game programming, you may need to learn ASM too.


What is ASM, please elucidate?


----------



## mad_max (Jul 28, 2008)

wow thanks a lot for all the replys guys it really means a lot hopefully i might be able to find pdf files of those books(not that i love straining my eyes but kinda broke at the moment lol)
oh certified idiots lol thats harsh
i'll take the second path in an instance,i'll have to choose a language for my bcs so its easier if i jst go with java and well thats two birds in one shot lol
oh btw anyone doing bcs?
P.s. this isn't relevant to me but do you mean game engine programming?

thats assembly language coding using processor instructions which makes that code relatively faster


----------



## Garbage (Jul 28, 2008)

Go, BUY a book... u will get a CD of practice questions/exams n PDFs in that.. 

It's not more than Rs.400/-


----------



## Pathik (Jul 28, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> What is ASM, please elucidate?



Assembly!


----------



## mad_max (Jul 28, 2008)

k will do sir any particular title/s from those authors?
Or maybe i'll get some from my class,lol ya i'm going to one of those cuz i wanna learn the language


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 29, 2008)

Braindumps are for weaklings. Earn your certification if you plan on doing one. Don't weasel your way through. I've worked as HR for some time. I promise you that Braindumps weasels will get ripped apart in interviews.


----------



## sameer.pur (Jul 29, 2008)

Can anyone give more details on how to take SCJP.
I have interest in Java. I have developed a few projects.(Not so complex)
One was FTP Server & Client Apllication & other was Video Library Management.
Can anyone please guide me about SCJP.??


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 29, 2008)

> Can anyone give more details on how to take SCJP.



SCJP - *www.sun.com/training/certification/java/scjp.xml
SCJA - *www.sun.com/training/certification/java/scja.xml 

You don't have to do the SCJA to do the SCJP although if you don't have a grasp on the basics then start from there and move on . Taking the exam is your call fo course. 

The best place to start with your Java Queries. Please note that they follow MUCH more strict terms when you post on their forums but pretty much everyone is very friendly. Even the authors answer questions on the forums as well.


----------



## mad_max (Jul 29, 2008)

yeah i'm gonna learn the language instead of burning 15 dumps into my brain btw this might sound as a very dumb question but what are those versions of scjp(1.4,1.5) are they like for their corresponding java version? which one should i be doing?


> The best place to start with your java Queries


where lol


----------



## chandru.in (Jul 29, 2008)

mad_max said:


> what are those versions of scjp(1.4,1.5) are they like for their corresponding java version? which one should i be doing?


Yes, they correspond to Java versions.  Take up SCJP 1.6.  There is not much difference between 1.5 and 1.6 (from SCJP's perspective) except for a couple of new classes and methods.

But 1.4 and 1.5 have a huge difference between them.  Java as a language underwent a great deal of remake in 1.5 (aka Tiger).



mad_max said:


> where lol


I think he meant the *Javaranch forum*.


----------



## mad_max (Jul 29, 2008)

hey thanx bro i guess i confused my self with those versions
oh right that place but he said its strict,in what ways i wonder....


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 29, 2008)

AHAHAHAHA I forgot to post the URL in my post sorry. Yes I meant Javaranch.


----------



## mad_max (Jul 29, 2008)

yea you left a void in your post


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 1, 2008)

If one has his fundas clear, no matter which book he studied from, Object will always be an instance of a Class, does one even then need specialized study material for such exam, like the books earlier named by some of the forum members?


----------



## mad_max (Aug 1, 2008)

i think thats when you're going to do the exam without actually learning the language,scjp covers every core concepts of java SE(or so i heard) but you really don't have to learn all that to do the exam and i think thats where those books come in i think


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm currently following "Java2:The Complete Reference" By Herbert Schildt. bought it back in my 5th Sem. when had Java as a subject. Now in my NIIT course, JAVA is going on and they have given 2 books by Sun Microsystems having code 'SL-275'  on them which the NIIT teacher say is the exam code for SCJP exam. In my opinion thogh the books are completely **** and waste of paper. Not even UML code is proper let alone the actual JAVA code. I will give the SCJp exam but just want to know if my current book is going to be enough or gonna need those 'Certified Dumps' ?


----------



## mad_max (Aug 1, 2008)

certified books you mean btw nice table


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 1, 2008)

^^  Custom Made  Thanx!


----------



## mad_max (Aug 2, 2008)

you're welcome,yea i thought so too btw the designer wont sue me if i copy it would he


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 2, 2008)

Well I'm THE Designer, and... Nah! Go ahead Make my Day, copy it


----------



## mad_max (Aug 2, 2008)

heheh i sure intend to but don't ask for royalties at a later time though


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm a Seeder by nature so "We Give it All"


----------



## mad_max (Aug 3, 2008)

eheh kewl btw is that wood or some composite material? can't do a decent copy without knowing that


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 3, 2008)

Its 3 pieces of "Nuwood" Plyboard cut according to the dimensions of the corner. A layer of Sunmica on each plyboard piece. You can also opt for Teak ply instead of Sunmica. Rest a bit of polishing etc. oh! BTW the lumbar support is given by Euclyptus stumps.
Don't have Blueprints(destroyed them so that nobody in my city could copy 'em) otherwise would have mailed it to you


----------



## mad_max (Aug 3, 2008)

lolz k lollling too bad for the blueprints though now i've to do it from scratch


----------

